# Looking to buy my first horse



## lucy_carter (11 February 2017)

Hi everyone I'm new to the forum but I've been a browser for many years! 

Finally I'm going to buy myself my own horse! 
Abit about me:
I'm 18, not at uni I left college and went out and got myself a good well paid job! 
I've been riding since I was 5 so totalling 13-14 years experience with horses. 
I spent the best part of 8-9 years riding at a riding school, at least twice a week roughly probably more. I believe this time spent learning allowed me to go into depth with my instructors to learn obviously the how's of riding but also the why's and this was of great benefit to me! Obviously riding at a riding school I hardly ever rode the same horse twice so believe I have much experience of different types of horses and their riding quirks. 
After this about age 14 I started to share horses, this also allowed me to get off the safeness of a riding school environment and experience yard life and non riding school types of horses! The last 4 years I've shared 5 very different types of horses:
 10yo exracer
4yo Arab X 
 8yo Warmblood
 15yo Cob X
 8yo ISH (who I now full loan)

These horses taught me a lot individually and each in their own why made me a better rider. 
I'm having a horse on full loan for the last 8 months, the experience has shown me that I can afford to keep a horse myself and has also shown me that I shouldn't have doubted whether I could own a horse and actually be able to deal with every thing ( I doubted my own knowledge) I'm much more confident now!

As my full loan is coming to an end soon I've decided to buy my own horse as I now know I can do it! 

The kind of horse I'm looking for:
16hh+ 
5-7yo
Warmblood or ISH type
Mare or gelding 
Working in an outline 
Good jumper 1m+ (as ive discovered a passion for it)
Not overly spooky
Good to load, catch, clip (good with legs and face) bath and shoe (if has shoes). 
Budget of about £3,500

I'd just like some advice or opinions (if nice or constructive!) about where to start looking, good dealers or sites for private sales (not too picky on what kind of sale but I am weary of dealers for obvious reasons). Just general advice please! If you see any flaws in my plans or want more info! Just help please I've never owned my own horse before but I feel like I'm ready now!


----------



## dixie (11 February 2017)

Sounds like you're more than ready, so good luck.&#55357;&#56397;

I'll think you'll struggle to find something for your budget though, so if you are it's probably best not to get too hung up on your checklist, i.e. Must it be a warmblood. 

Whereabouts are you?  Also don't be too put off by dealers. As long as you do your homework and they have a good reputation, at least you have more rights.


----------



## alainax (11 February 2017)

Do you live with your parents on your own place? have you found a livery yard you like?


----------



## 9tails (11 February 2017)

You're looking for what most keen or competitive riders are looking for so I think you will need to up your budget or accept some quirks.


----------



## Shay (12 February 2017)

I would echo that - your budget is too small for what you are looking for - although there is nothing wrong with a clear wish list! You're just going to have to identify some bits you might compromise on.

Your list suggests something quite young so one possible area might be to either look for something slightly older which will have the establishment you want.  Or for something at that age but perhaps not as established as you want.  A not too spooky 5 year old in established outline for example might be challenging to find - especially at that price.

Don't rule out some natives and native crosses.  Connies for example are an excellent breed.  You do find the connie out cross in ISH - but not always.  Having a native cross in there gives hardiness which can be useful in long term soundness.

Final thought - are you aiming this to be a horse for life?  Or something for a time.  If you think you might sell in 5 - 8 years time then you need to keep to the younger end so you are not trying to sell on something too much a veteran.  If you think you'll keep for life you have more leeway and can opt for something a little bit older.

Oh... not quite final thought.  Any reason why you are looking for something so big?  Obviously if you are quite tall you'll need something to take up the length of your leg.  But if you extend your search to ISH / Connie X at the 15.3 / 16hh mark you can find some absolute crackers which get left "on the shelf" as it were excuse they are not clearly over 16hh.


----------



## lucy_carter (12 February 2017)

Thanks for all the feedback! I would consider any breed really but don't like chunky types so would like something more fine. I'm used to riding big horses 16-17hh although I am only 5"5 so can go smaller obviously if the right horse was 15.3 but wouldn't go smaller than 15.1 at a push. I am looking for this horse to be a life long horse I'm not interested in selling and buying new horses as I don't think it's fair for them to be passed around from pillar to post every couple of years! 
I'm in Hertfordshire, between Barnet and Middlesex so quite central to travel around. I have already found a great DIY yard that offers tailored livery in Borehamwood.


----------



## oldie48 (12 February 2017)

Agree that your budget is tight for what you have described so I'd also suggest being a bit more flexible on size, breed etc. My best advice would be to take someone who you trust with you to look at horses, if you use a regular trainer who knows your riding, that's the best person to take. Don't discount dealers but it's what people don't say about a horse that probably matters most, so try to make sure you ask everything you need to, especially how much work it is getting. How exciting, I hope you find your long term friend, good luck!


----------



## ClareGilby (12 February 2017)

Hi, I bought my Irish Sports Horse 17h from a reputable dealer.  She was up for 3,000 and I got her for 2,250 in November.  I do think it was due to the time of year as people prob aren't keen to buy just going into winter.  My girl is 5 and an absolute dream in every way, so it is possible.  She is a little bit green but very willing and eager, will jump 1m and in fact is a bit of a clean slate, so maybe a slightly younger one like mine that you can bring on would fit your budget.  I hope you find one.

Reputable dealers will let you try a few and I was told by my vet you are covered by trading standards if you buy from a dealer.


----------



## dozzie (13 February 2017)

I think you could get a nice straightforward horse for that price.  It wont have huge potential but could be loads of fun. Something that is advertised as a good all rounder. As others have said, research the seller. Don't restrict yourself to warmbloods. TB x ID are great too.


----------



## lucy_carter (15 February 2017)

I've been in contact with a dealer in Ireland a lady recommended to me who appears to be very nice! 
She has a 4yo mare by Lancelot (Voltaire X DIADEEM) out of a Cavalier Royale mare: Cavaliers Star (Cavalier Royale X Sillot Beauty). She very reasonably priced for this exceptional bloodline. Obviously I will vet and spend a few days trying and watching her. Just wanted to know people's views on importing horses from Ireland? Good and bad! Opinions etc. And also if you've brought a horse from Ireland how you went about trying and viewing etc and you experiences. 

Thanks


----------



## KittenInTheTree (15 February 2017)

lucy_carter said:



			I've been in contact with a dealer in Ireland a lady recommended to me who appears to be very nice! 
She has a 4yo mare by Lancelot (Voltaire X DIADEEM) out of a Cavalier Royale mare: Cavaliers Star (Cavalier Royale X Sillot Beauty). She very reasonably priced for this exceptional bloodline. Obviously I will vet and spend a few days trying and watching her. Just wanted to know people's views on importing horses from Ireland? Good and bad! Opinions etc. And also if you've brought a horse from Ireland how you went about trying and viewing etc and you experiences. 

Thanks 

Click to expand...

Ask when it was backed, and how much it has done since. Don't forget the old saying: the less they do before five, the more they'll do after ten. The last thing you want is a young horse that's been pushed too hard too soon.


----------



## lucy_carter (15 February 2017)

Okay I will do! She's said she's done a lot of in hand shows as a filly but has only just started jumping. Does anyone else have any good questions I should ask? I've already asked outright why her price is so reasonable and she's said that in Ireland it's not that low! Obviously forgetting the -£ difference. And if she'd have any reason to believe that the horse wouldn't pass the vetting and she said no (obviously she would) but she is open to a five stage vetting.


----------



## Luna2006 (21 February 2017)

Ask about any stable vices, my mare is a cribber (which I wasn't informed about!) which, although she is a lovely girl, can be a pain as fences do get slightly chewed! I know some places around us won't allow cribbers or windsuckers because of the damage they can do so I'd definitely see about any vices.


----------

